# Reservation System, what should it be based on?



## s18000rpm (Oct 12, 2007)

Caste wise or Family/Personal Income?

----------------------------------------

why some (majority) of the people still differentiate other  people by their Caste?

WTF is Caste?

arent we all human afterall?

Does our blood vary from caste to caste??? 

Why are we still using this system?

---------------------------------------------------
Edited:

Dr. Ambedkar was the one who designed the Reservation , Quota System, but IMO it was his plan -ie, "PHASE - I".

Phase 1- Backward people get chances, in all institues - Education, Job... Now most of them have settled.

Now is the time that "PHASE II" be initiated. that is REMOVE the whole Caste crap, & all live as equals. 

As now most people have respect for each other & some dont give a "dash" about each other's caste.



---------------------------------------


Indian Govt. should re-design the Reservation System.

one which is based on a pupil's Family Income, so that everyone gets a fair chance. Caste or No Caste.

& this Caste crap should be completely eliminated. No more FC, BC, SC, ST, MBC...

Its hard, but not at all Impossible.

after a generation or two, people will forget about this Caste crap.

& all will live as same.




---------------------------------------------------
Off Topic
---------------------------------------------------

Why is this Catse wars more often in North India ?

This is one the BEST thing i just LOVE about Chennai & most part of TN, everybody treats evrybody else like a HUMAN, nobody gives a "dash" about other's caste. in school, college, office...

---------------------------------------------------

to all those who still differentiate ppl Caste wise, OPEN YOUR DAMN EYES.

WTF did you do the schoolings for, you might have a Degree too, if all those years of EDUCATION didnt give you a hint, then even GOD CANT SAVE This CATSE ridden piece of "dash" Country , coz its b'coz of ppl like you this country is STILL a Devlopling "dash". 

Look at the size of South Korea. Its so  embarrassing that such a BIG Country with so much of resource, still is developing.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2007)

caste system sucks,
Actually politicians and sum stupid people are the ingredients to elevate this evil.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

based on anything except sex and caste.This sux bigtime.main reason of braindrain.&*^% politicians.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 12, 2007)

I personally think that there should be no reservation at all, but I have to choose the lesser evil, I go with the second option.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 12, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> *caste system sucks,*
> Actually politicians and sum stupid people are the ingredients to elevate this evil.


 it sucks now, but during India's Independance era, this system is what saved 100's of 1000's of lives, by giving them an oppurtunity.


but in today's world, we dont need Caste.

Today, the *Reservation/Quota System = Legal RACISM.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2007)

Caste system can't be removed because of vote-bank politics.


----------



## Sykora (Oct 12, 2007)

> Today, the Reservation/Quota System = Legal RACISM.



Exactly. Some time ago, reservation may have served a useful purpose. But now, almost everyone is informed, and its not like they don't have access to the proper facilities. And as far as money is concerned, if they do well, there are enough scolarships and the like. 

I know many people who are from lesser castes, but yet I wouldn't have noticed unless they told me (I found out when they were applying for a scolarship). Those people weren't poor, nor were they stupid. They're just using their caste as a banner.

I'm not voting for either of them, I don't think the caste system belongs in a modern country.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

Politicians support reservation to gain favour as the reserved people contributr to more thn 50% of da community. 

@s18000rpm
i was thinkin this fkn reservation system is more in South India.
One guy in our locality has busiines of crores nd still he's enjoying lower fees nd all benefits of reservations. And there are many poor high cast people around here.


I srtongly feel that its high time dat this fkn reservation system shud be removed. Then eventually the caste craze wud weaken in peoples' mind.

Politicians support reservation to gain favour as the reserved people contributr to more thn 50% of da community. 

@s18000rpm
i was thinkin this fkn reservation system is more in South India.
One guy in our locality has busiines of crores nd still he's enjoying lower fees nd all benefits of reservations. And there are many poor high cast people around here.


I srtongly feel that its high time dat this fkn reservation system shud be removed. Then eventually the caste craze wud weaken in peoples' mind.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 27, 2007)

There shouldn't be any reservation system. Its staying in the system has given an unfair advantage to the people in the quota over those outside the quota.


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

i Thnk the Reservation system shud be strictly Based on the Talent on the Person rather than Caste
Income cud also be taken in AS a POint


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

caste system cannot be removed easily and Politician's rest their votebank on this agenda


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

I am totally against and caste and religion.
But one question!
Will this thread change india or will anyone who is in real power,saw president or primeminister see this and arrive to conclusion or even if they see this will they come to a decision.
Leave about the discussion here.
Think of the reality.
No f-cking thing will happen.
Yes Çhèññäì rocks and tn rocks more.


----------



## shashank ayyar (Nov 8, 2007)

no reservation. caste should be done away wid and financial resernation not necessary.if you daserve something youll get it.


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 8, 2007)

see, the reservation system in my opnion, 

should be based on family living standards, ability to earn a living for a comfortable life.(using only family income as a benchmark is pointless in india).
the "reserved" status SHOULD NOT be carried over through family.
Every Individual must prove his inablity to earn a reasonable living to mentain the "reserved" status
As every individual is born with equal size of brain, every one should be given equal opportunity, the "reserved" should be given schollarships, grants, loans at easy interests etc, but NOT a easy way through IIMs IITs and AIIMSs. the level of the deprived should be increased rather than decreasing the standards of an institution.
i think i covered all the points. This way we can not only increase the level of education, but also help curb poverty.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^ I couldn't agree more to all your points. You perfectly reflect what I was about to post


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 19, 2007)

club_pranay said:
			
		

> see, the reservation system in my opnion,
> 
> should be based on family living standards, ability to earn a living for a comfortable life.(using only family income as a benchmark is pointless in india).
> the "reserved" status SHOULD NOT be carried over through family.
> ...



first of all i should say thats impressive opinion..
but putting a system to very depth f a family ... is practically impossible..
and very difficult too...

instead we could possibly delete or abolish all the caste and religion from the laws icluding them..

first of it should be implemented in the education system.. where it is the basis, think if it .. u first hit against caste / religion when u fill up for a ukg / lkg admision form.. .. and from there it keeps building ..'
i know few of my friends who just changed thier caste .. just to get the benifits from the government..
i think the root cause of all evil lies in the YEARS OLD LAW SYSTEM OF THIS COUNTRY..

off topic..
i wish all the punishment and fines should be multiplied by *10*
think of it ... now a days ..u can do whtever and runaway with say fine of 5000-10k/// is this a law???


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 19, 2007)

U people can just cry here ... but decision making is government not us .So just see there will be many new reservations coming up..

There is immense support for reservation in india ..since majority belongs to SC and ST .and they are big votebank for politicians including muslims


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 20, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> U people can just cry here ... but decision making is government not us .So just see there will be many new reservations coming up..
> 
> There is immense support for reservation in india ..since majority belongs to SC and ST .and they are big votebank for politicians including muslims


who selected the govt? where these politicians come from? the 'need based reservation' system is hard to oppose. talking about difficulty, it wasnt easy to convert delhi to cng, it wasnt easy to demolish 5 houses per 100ft while constructing metro. bt the biggest problem is who will take the initiative?
this vote bank thing will destroy the whole country! and we indians have the habit of opposing any change by default.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 20, 2007)

May be today or for the next few years they(politicians) may be the final decider of all the issues...but future is in our hands...like yöü and me.even too have mentioned that nothing will change since coz we are discussing about a sensitive subject. 
Anyhow tom is ours..atleast for that we can discuss.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 21, 2007)

The Reservation System should be ignored altogehter even if one has a quota. Whatever I apply for, I always choose the General category, though by 'certificate', I may be eligible for quota (not always). 

Our Voter's ID is one example, which shows how erratic the department has become because of ineligible people who got appointed because of the reservation system (and my other illegal means). Nothing is correct in my ID. My Name is spelled wrong, my father's name is spelled wrong, my address is mentioned with hell a lot of mistakes, my age and DoB are wrong. My photo was only thing that was right. Even my gender was wrongly mentioned as 'Female'. #$%#$.

That was just an example. If that happens in other places, say, IITs and IIMs, this would only lead to lowering of standards of those Institutions. Only eligible persons should be selected/elected *.* 

It would be even more horrific to implement the reservation in private enterprises, especially IT sectors. It is beyond imagination.

I feel there should be a third choice: *c) No reservation system at all*


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2007)

Obviously, it should be based on income. Because, it is only income that separates the people other than caste.


----------

